# Jesus of Santa Monica.



## DrongoPhoto (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm still getting used to the world of HDR but I'm hooked.  C & C, please.




Jesus of Santa Monica by Drongowski, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Sep 24, 2010)

Great shot. I like the lighting.


----------



## Amocholes (Sep 24, 2010)

I like it! it took me a moment to realize it was under a pier.


----------



## DrongoPhoto (Sep 24, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> I like it! it took me a moment to realize it was under a pier.



Yep, right under the Santa Monica pier with the ferris wheel.  The guy in the picture is a local legend that hangs out on Hollywood Blvd.

And thank you.


----------



## Professional (Sep 25, 2010)

And i still remember this place since last year, went with a friend there for quick before we headed back to NYC, was going to take more shots under the pier but we were in rush.
Nice shot anyway.


----------

